# Dry cough and stuffy nose in 3month old... Advice NEEDED..



## Minimin

Hi there, 
I have a three month (two months corrected) little girl who has been dry coughing today. She seems to cough and settle herself and it doesnt sound chesty. She also has a stuffy nose (has done so for a while now -2wks) for which I have occasionally used saline solution.
:shrug:
I am considering taking her to the docs tomorrow morning- but just wondering what other mum's would suggest. :flower:

She is sleeping ok- and breathing well- she can take her feeds (bottle) well but sometimes the dry cough does interfere. She has been bringing up milk if she is not winded properly. Though she is taking her feeds well I have had to decrease the amount per feed and increase feeds as she is sick often :( Her diapers are not as wet either :(

Any help, stories or advice would be welcomed. I am terrified to sleep incase something happens.:cry:
Thanks:hugs:

Minimin


----------



## AP

If shes had symptoms for 2+ weeks id get her checked out, even if its just for reassurance

We had similar recently and what seemed like a cold affecting her feeding was actually a chest infection and tonsilitus :shock: antibiotics solved it almost right away


----------



## Minimin

Thanks hun!
I went to see the Nurse and Doc this morning. They said it was a cold and her chest was fine. Olbas oil in steam and she should be right as rain. She still has the cough- poor mite but a small dose of Calpol and she slept pretty well through the night. Also using Saline drops as and when needed. Doc said all the above was the perfect thing to do. If she got more wheezy to get her checked again. 
Thanks so much for posting and reassuring me. Glad your lo is ok and the antibiotics worked a treat.

:hugs:

Minimin


----------



## AP

Thank goodness :)
Wet towels on radiators and menthol fans are good too :)


----------



## AP

Thank goodness :)
Wet towels on radiators and menthol fans are good too :)


----------



## Minimin

wet towels are a good idea- we have the menthol thing going on. she slept a treat :)
Thank you so much hun xx


----------

